# IBS-D and Panic Attacks



## mamabear0213 (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure how to talk about this, Im new to the web site and have never really talked to people about this other than my close family and telling people I have "stomache problems". 6 or 7 years ago my Dr. told me I had IBS...I didnt believe her and insisted on tests...after having cameras put in places they shouldnt go (both ends) they still insisted it was just IBS...and a #### load of food intolerances, sensitivities and allergies. I also have an anxiety disorder and unfortunately for me...my IBS and anxiety have become inseperable friends. When my IBS acts up I panic and when I panic it upsets my stomache..so I end up in a vicious circle that usually last for hours in the bathroom until I manage to fall asleep...and even then my stommache is unsettled for a few days after. Im just wondering if anyone else has issues with anxiety around their IBS?


----------



## lmchibimoon (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi.I sometimes have this attacks too, especially when I have to go out in the morning and I don't have time to go to the bathroom as much as I need it. When I am only one corner away from my house I start feeling cramps and gas, so immediately the panic begins, I start sweating, get really cold and start shaking. I don´t know if you have the same symptoms, but ususally after I get to my destination and locate the restroom I start feeling comfortable again, but of course I feel tired and very altered. This saturday I am going to start therapy, because as you say, that's a cycle and usually IBS gets worst only because of our thoughts.


----------



## FeeBee (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this too. I know exactly how you feel. I have had a phobia all my life, and for the last 2 years it has been affecting me every day. I have a really unsettled stomach every day, and I am also stressed and anxious every day. It's really making me feel like I'm going mad, because I keep wondering whether it is the anxiety making my stomach bad, or something more serious? Doctor seems to think it's just IBS though. I guess I have to trust that, and deal with anxiety issues. But it's so hard because it is a viscious circle, like you said. Feeling rock bottom at the moment :-(


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

You're not alone. I'm supposed to be a pseudo 'expert' on IBS and IBD since I've lived with both for more than 12 years and written a bood about my experience of living with it. Well, I ended up in the ER this past weekend with what they ended up calling an anxiety attack. I've denied anxiety and serious stress for years. Because of course I'm the wonder woman and "just don't have all that much stress." But since I was the only patient in the ER, it was a very small town, the ER doctor and nurse spent an hour or more with me talking about things. And I finally came to realize that even though I have my IBD and IBS under pretty darn good control, I still vibrate at a medium level of stress on a daily basis. Then, when I throw in traveling or doing something social where I'm unsure of food so don't eat and drink enough fluids - I have a bunch of food intolerances too - that increases the stress and anxiety level, blah, blah, blah. So, after spending years and years trying to work this out on my own with yoga, meditation, and rhythmic breathing, I'm now thinking I need to add in something more - psychiatrist? cognitive behavior thereapy? anti-depressenats? Not sure which or all so have made an appt. with my GP for next week to talk about me finally admitting I'm living in a huge bubble of anxiety and stress. It actually has helped a bit just to admit it, and get angry and frustrated about it, and cry. So, no, you're not alone and you're not making it up. Living with a pooping disorder is harder than any of us realize. Glad you found us. Elizabeth


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh I understand! It is so frustrating! I have had anxiety my whole life and my IBS makes my anxiety worse and my anxiety makes my IBS worse. Like you, my stomach is always so unsettled and I am always worried and anxious when it will be triggered again. You would think after having bad IBS for 12+ years I would get use to it, but I haven't. Have two young kids I have to drive around, I am always worried about making it to a bathroom in time when I have to get them both out the car. I have anxiety to do anything..go the the grocery store, work, to get my hair done..etc every day. I am afraid to eat food as well. I did some cognitive behavior therapy behavior therapy that really helped me. I wrote out the fears that I have about things and then would write, okay what is the probability of this happening, write rational thoughts and then would think, would it really be that bad if it would happen. For example: Being worried that if I was at a mom's group with the kids that I would have an IBS attack that would be embarrassing and I wouldn't be able to make it home with the kids. I would write this fear down and then write some rational thoughts next to it like: The other moms would be understanding of it, they could watch the kids and I could stay there until I felt better enough to leave. I could take an Immodium with in case I had an IBS attack..etc. *These are the questions I would ask myself:*1) Are these symptoms I a feeling truly dangerous?2) What is the absolute worst think that could happen?3) Am I telling myself anything that can make it worse?4) What is the most supportive think I can do right now?I know how those panic attacks are and they can be very hard to get through. I would look into some cognitive behavior therapy and maybe if you find a med that works you will feel more confident. I had bad panic attacks and anxiety for a couple of years and then they really have gotten better, but I do have to go over these things in my mind a lot. *I would also tell myself these statements during panic attacks*:I will just let my body do its thing- this will passThis is an opportunity for me to learn to cope with my fearsI will not lose control, a panic attack is not life threatening This anxiety and panic will not hurt me even if it doesn't feel goodI can be anxious and still deal with this situation This would also help me in panic attacks*Retreat*- Symptoms arise - retreat from the situation, recover- reenter*Distractions *- symptoms arise- divert attention, stay involved with the distraction (talk to someone, focus on surroundings.etc)*Breathing*- do deep breathing and repeat coping statements


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

PS- maybe with all of your food intolerance/allergies you should look a bit into leaky gut syndrome. A good probotic and digestive enzymes may help.


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

mamabear0213 said:


> Not sure how to talk about this, Im new to the web site and have never really talked to people about this other than my close family and telling people I have "stomache problems". 6 or 7 years ago my Dr. told me I had IBS...I didnt believe her and insisted on tests...after having cameras put in places they shouldnt go (both ends) they still insisted it was just IBS...and a #### load of food intolerances, sensitivities and allergies. I also have an anxiety disorder and unfortunately for me...my IBS and anxiety have become inseperable friends. When my IBS acts up I panic and when I panic it upsets my stomache..so I end up in a vicious circle that usually last for hours in the bathroom until I manage to fall asleep...and even then my stommache is unsettled for a few days after. Im just wondering if anyone else has issues with anxiety around their IBS?


I am sorry that you are suffering from this. This is a classic case of the mind-body connection for IBS. It is well known that a large percentage of people that suffer from panic attack also have IBS. Many experience this cycle of bowel upset creating anxiety which worsens the bowel and so on. I would agree with the other posts that you should explore some therapy (CBT)and perhaps even hypnosis which can be helpful for the anxiety and IBS. Also, an easy way to end the panic attack when it starts is to just laugh out loud. think of something funny or a joke but just laugh. Our brains are wired so that the laugh inhibits the activation of the fight/flight center. It inhibits the panic response. It is a simple method but pretty effective.hope it helps.


----------



## big sis (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm so glad that you've started this thread, because this is my biggest issue with my IBS. I've got into a circle where I get very anxious when I'm out or travelling in case I get a sudden attack of diarrhoea - and thn the anxiety gives me - yes, you've got it... then the next time I'm out, I'm more anxious... and so on. It's this evil circle that has made me go to the doctor and sign onto this forum, because I've been becoming aware that these fears are beginning to control my life. And I want to deal with them by finding a way through the anxiety, rather than just by taking more and more Imodium. I've read books on dealing with phobias, but there's a problem -so often the approach is exposure therapy - to gradually face the fear, eg of spiders, flying etc, and to learn to go through the panic and out the other side. However, I actually DO have diarrhoea - there's no possibility of waiting for the panic to subside, because by then I'll have had a very embarrassing accident. I know, it's happened. The fear isn't an irrational one - there's a very good reason for it! So how to find a way out of this?


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

big sis said:


> I'm so glad that you've started this thread, because this is my biggest issue with my IBS. I've got into a circle where I get very anxious when I'm out or travelling in case I get a sudden attack of diarrhoea - and thn the anxiety gives me - yes, you've got it... then the next time I'm out, I'm more anxious... and so on. It's this evil circle that has made me go to the doctor and sign onto this forum, because I've been becoming aware that these fears are beginning to control my life. And I want to deal with them by finding a way through the anxiety, rather than just by taking more and more Imodium. I've read books on dealing with phobias, but there's a problem -so often the approach is exposure therapy - to gradually face the fear, eg of spiders, flying etc, and to learn to go through the panic and out the other side. However, I actually DO have diarrhoea - there's no possibility of waiting for the panic to subside, because by then I'll have had a very embarrassing accident. I know, it's happened. The fear isn't an irrational one - there's a very good reason for it! So how to find a way out of this?


Have your tried hypnosis or the tapes linked to this site? You may benefit from that. I think that the anxiety and diarrhea are connected but in a subconscious way. This is a mind body disease and you will benefit by treating both. In a way the diarrhea is like a panic of the enteric nervous system (your gut)and you have become conditioned to respond to certain stimuli with certain gut and behavioral actions. You are right you will need to re-teach your mind and gut by learning to respond in the correct way. Hypnosis or maybe CBT and anti-depressants may help with that. There are other methods as well and you just need to try what works for you.


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

I think that Skoshland has some great ideas. I think I am going to give the hypnosis a try. I know my brain needs to be re-trained. If I go somewhere, eat something...etc I am constantly worried that I will have an episode and then in turn it makes me have an episode because of all the anxiety, then I go into a panic mode and then I get worse cause then I don't want to go anywhere, eat anything. Big Sis, I know what you mean about it all, cause is does actually happen. The feeling is so awful when you are out and you have to go ASAP!


----------



## mamabear0213 (Sep 1, 2010)

MommyL said:


> Oh I understand! It is so frustrating! I have had anxiety my whole life and my IBS makes my anxiety worse and my anxiety makes my IBS worse. Like you, my stomach is always so unsettled and I am always worried and anxious when it will be triggered again. You would think after having bad IBS for 12+ years I would get use to it, but I haven't. Have two young kids I have to drive around, I am always worried about making it to a bathroom in time when I have to get them both out the car. I have anxiety to do anything..go the the grocery store, work, to get my hair done..etc every day. I am afraid to eat food as well. I did some cognitive behavior therapy behavior therapy that really helped me. I wrote out the fears that I have about things and then would write, okay what is the probability of this happening, write rational thoughts and then would think, would it really be that bad if it would happen. For example: Being worried that if I was at a mom's group with the kids that I would have an IBS attack that would be embarrassing and I wouldn't be able to make it home with the kids. I would write this fear down and then write some rational thoughts next to it like: The other moms would be understanding of it, they could watch the kids and I could stay there until I felt better enough to leave. I could take an Immodium with in case I had an IBS attack..etc. *These are the questions I would ask myself:*1) Are these symptoms I a feeling truly dangerous?2) What is the absolute worst think that could happen?3) Am I telling myself anything that can make it worse?4) What is the most supportive think I can do right now?I know how those panic attacks are and they can be very hard to get through. I would look into some cognitive behavior therapy and maybe if you find a med that works you will feel more confident. I had bad panic attacks and anxiety for a couple of years and then they really have gotten better, but I do have to go over these things in my mind a lot. *I would also tell myself these statements during panic attacks*:I will just let my body do its thing- this will passThis is an opportunity for me to learn to cope with my fearsI will not lose control, a panic attack is not life threatening This anxiety and panic will not hurt me even if it doesn't feel goodI can be anxious and still deal with this situation This would also help me in panic attacks*Retreat*- Symptoms arise - retreat from the situation, recover- reenter*Distractions *- symptoms arise- divert attention, stay involved with the distraction (talk to someone, focus on surroundings.etc)*Breathing*- do deep breathing and repeat coping statements


Iam on anti-depressants to control my anxiety and I thought I had good control of it..but just recently, the past few months it seems to be coming back. Not sure if its the development of a new food allergy or just my anxiety. I had become pretty good at telling myself it would pass and it was just a panic attack but I find that isnt working so well anymore. I have an 18 month old now and what REALLY gets me is that I cant be there for him while Im sick and I think that makes the panic worse....hes not alone but the fact that someone else iswith him not me upsets me. Not exactly reasonable, but then again most anxiety isnt


----------



## mamabear0213 (Sep 1, 2010)

skoshland said:


> Have your tried hypnosis or the tapes linked to this site? You may benefit from that. I think that the anxiety and diarrhea are connected but in a subconscious way. This is a mind body disease and you will benefit by treating both. In a way the diarrhea is like a panic of the enteric nervous system (your gut)and you have become conditioned to respond to certain stimuli with certain gut and behavioral actions. You are right you will need to re-teach your mind and gut by learning to respond in the correct way. Hypnosis or maybe CBT and anti-depressants may help with that. There are other methods as well and you just need to try what works for you.


I tried hypmosis when I was pregnant (i wanted to do hypnobirthing) and I had a panic attack in the midst of one session and never went back. Im scared to try again


----------



## mamabear0213 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who replied...I know thats kinda the whole purpose of the site but just knowing Im not alone and that Im not toally nuts brought tears to my eyes...so thanks


----------



## mamabear0213 (Sep 1, 2010)

IBD/IBS Author said:


> You're not alone. I'm supposed to be a pseudo 'expert' on IBS and IBD since I've lived with both for more than 12 years and written a bood about my experience of living with it. Well, I ended up in the ER this past weekend with what they ended up calling an anxiety attack. I've denied anxiety and serious stress for years. Because of course I'm the wonder woman and "just don't have all that much stress." But since I was the only patient in the ER, it was a very small town, the ER doctor and nurse spent an hour or more with me talking about things. And I finally came to realize that even though I have my IBD and IBS under pretty darn good control, I still vibrate at a medium level of stress on a daily basis. Then, when I throw in traveling or doing something social where I'm unsure of food so don't eat and drink enough fluids - I have a bunch of food intolerances too - that increases the stress and anxiety level, blah, blah, blah. So, after spending years and years trying to work this out on my own with yoga, meditation, and rhythmic breathing, I'm now thinking I need to add in something more - psychiatrist? cognitive behavior thereapy? anti-depressenats? Not sure which or all so have made an appt. with my GP for next week to talk about me finally admitting I'm living in a huge bubble of anxiety and stress. It actually has helped a bit just to admit it, and get angry and frustrated about it, and cry. So, no, you're not alone and you're not making it up. Living with a pooping disorder is harder than any of us realize. Glad you found us. Elizabeth


Ive never made it to the ER...(few times to the drs office)but for the 1st few my husband was damn near ready to take me cause he didnt know what was going on...imagine me on the can panicing and trying to calm him down!!!My mom insists 90% of the time that its all in my head, I know its not...(well the anxiety kinda is)but its nice to hear someone else say its hard to deal with and not tell me Im being silly.Im glad I found u too!!!


----------



## mamabear0213 (Sep 1, 2010)

MommyL said:


> PS- maybe with all of your food intolerance/allergies you should look a bit into leaky gut syndrome. A good probotic and digestive enzymes may help.


Looking into and planning to start a full treatment regime soon! Ive already started probiotics but I plan to do a full body cleanse and start from scratch right after I manage to get a new set of interro testing done. I am also going to see a naturopath who apparently has a way of treating IBS...if it works I will totally ass on the info!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Everyone -When I came to this BB back in 2000, I could have written most of the content of your stories... I had tried everything, could hardly leave the house, and when I did, had to turn back home to make it in time, doubled over in pain - meds hardly touched it, if at all.At that time this BB was really small, and we knew everyone fairly well, so members here encouraged to try hypnotherapy - I totally thought this was a bogus idea - I have had my professional training connected with Mayo Clinic, and this was way off the charts for me. But I was desparate and suffering - so I did the program discussed here most often - the IBS Audio Program 100 - you can read - or wade through - my journey in the links below my signature, and also get more information there too.But the strongest thing about hypnotherapy is that you really do not have to do anything.Cognitive behavioral therapy is great for some folks - I do believe that everyone has a different way of coping, and different things - or combination of things - work better for some than for others, and this is true of the hypnotherapy. However, this method to date has a great deal of clinical research on it - I think something like 50 research studies or articles showing its effectiveness over the past 25+ years - and - for most of these people, nothing else worked - this was the 'last resort.' And that was the case for me.With CBT, you are consciously thinking of the outcome of your thinking! With hypnotherapy, you dont do anything - the subconscious mind helps you to help your body.Not all hypnotherapy is the same - having a panic attack while doing a session is unusual, and so your fear of that happening again may allow it to be true - however - if you go into it, knowing that not every time you do such and such, you get the same thing to happen, if you have one successful time, you know you can have another successful time.When the sessions finally kicked in for me, it was an automatic thing - I got a twinge saying - oh no - here we go - and then instantly -within seconds - I had the unconscious thought - this isnt needed - and it went away - didnt come back and I was able to carry on.I speak with IBS patients all over the country, and I hear my story - and yours - over and over again - and once they are guided through the program - I hear another story - one of success and a much better life... nope, not for everyone - that is true - but worth a shot - and sometimes need a few rounds - after all - you have had IBS for a long time, and you need to give yourself time to heal - it is a journey.If anyone has questions or needs support, you can call 877-898-2539 and they will help you out - some folks have said that they didnt talk to their doctors as much or as long!There is hope - this program is so gentle and comforting and soothing - and the stuff he says on the intro is just like he gets into your head and knows exactly what you are going through - and there is another recording called the IBS Companion - that you can give to your family or others who need to know what IBS is all about - when I heard that for the first time, I cried all the way through it, because it finally validated that I was not doing this (having IBS symptoms) on purpose, it is NOT in your head, but a functional disorder in the way the brain and the brain in the gut speak to each other - there are CAT scans showing the difference between IBS brains and 'normal' non-IBS brains - and this in itself was pretty therapeutic.I would not be here after 10 years, helping others with this if I didnt read about or talk to people whose lives have been changed - we do it one person at a time, and it is volunteer on here - and too, if this program did not help people, Jeff and other members here, would have sent the discussions packin' - but we are still here helping because it works for the vast majority of folks who try it - some get relief fairly soon into it, others, like myself, take longer - had I given up on the first round, I wouldnt be here to encourage others - it was a long haul - and I can so relate to everything you all have written here...There is hope - feel free to ask me any questions or call that number if you want to talk to someone... and be encouraged!


----------



## mamabear0213 (Sep 1, 2010)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi Everyone -When I came to this BB back in 2000, I could have written most of the content of your stories... I had tried everything, could hardly leave the house, and when I did, had to turn back home to make it in time, doubled over in pain - meds hardly touched it, if at all.At that time this BB was really small, and we knew everyone fairly well, so members here encouraged to try hypnotherapy - I totally thought this was a bogus idea - I have had my professional training connected with Mayo Clinic, and this was way off the charts for me. But I was desparate and suffering - so I did the program discussed here most often - the IBS Audio Program 100 - you can read - or wade through - my journey in the links below my signature, and also get more information there too.But the strongest thing about hypnotherapy is that you really do not have to do anything.Cognitive behavioral therapy is great for some folks - I do believe that everyone has a different way of coping, and different things - or combination of things - work better for some than for others, and this is true of the hypnotherapy. However, this method to date has a great deal of clinical research on it - I think something like 50 research studies or articles showing its effectiveness over the past 25+ years - and - for most of these people, nothing else worked - this was the 'last resort.' And that was the case for me.With CBT, you are consciously thinking of the outcome of your thinking! With hypnotherapy, you dont do anything - the subconscious mind helps you to help your body.Not all hypnotherapy is the same - having a panic attack while doing a session is unusual, and so your fear of that happening again may allow it to be true - however - if you go into it, knowing that not every time you do such and such, you get the same thing to happen, if you have one successful time, you know you can have another successful time.When the sessions finally kicked in for me, it was an automatic thing - I got a twinge saying - oh no - here we go - and then instantly -within seconds - I had the unconscious thought - this isnt needed - and it went away - didnt come back and I was able to carry on.I speak with IBS patients all over the country, and I hear my story - and yours - over and over again - and once they are guided through the program - I hear another story - one of success and a much better life... nope, not for everyone - that is true - but worth a shot - and sometimes need a few rounds - after all - you have had IBS for a long time, and you need to give yourself time to heal - it is a journey.If anyone has questions or needs support, you can call 877-898-2539 and they will help you out - some folks have said that they didnt talk to their doctors as much or as long!There is hope - this program is so gentle and comforting and soothing - and the stuff he says on the intro is just like he gets into your head and knows exactly what you are going through - and there is another recording called the IBS Companion - that you can give to your family or others who need to know what IBS is all about - when I heard that for the first time, I cried all the way through it, because it finally validated that I was not doing this (having IBS symptoms) on purpose, it is NOT in your head, but a functional disorder in the way the brain and the brain in the gut speak to each other - there are CAT scans showing the difference between IBS brains and 'normal' non-IBS brains - and this in itself was pretty therapeutic.I would not be here after 10 years, helping others with this if I didnt read about or talk to people whose lives have been changed - we do it one person at a time, and it is volunteer on here - and too, if this program did not help people, Jeff and other members here, would have sent the discussions packin' - but we are still here helping because it works for the vast majority of folks who try it - some get relief fairly soon into it, others, like myself, take longer - had I given up on the first round, I wouldnt be here to encourage others - it was a long haul - and I can so relate to everything you all have written here...There is hope - feel free to ask me any questions or call that number if you want to talk to someone... and be encouraged!


I havnt yet looked at ur links but I have to ask...is this a cd u listen to or a program you ahve to GO to???


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

CDs you listen to at home - each CD contains two sessions having 5 therapy sessions and one into session - you listen to one session per day according to a specific schedule - you can also download the sessions as MP3s and put them on your iPod, etc. all done in the privacy of your own home when you want to - once per day, with support if needed via contact page, email or phone. Here is a direct link - http://www.ibscds.com Hope that helps.


----------



## hannah7777 (Sep 5, 2010)

I can empathise totally, I've been there and felt it, but I dealt with anxiety issues in my life, and now feel so so so much better.I suffered quite badly from panic attacks last year, which both acted as a cause of, and would be made worse by, the dreaded IBS. I used to shake and sweat and bloat and feel so uncomfortable, which would fuel my need to go to the toilet, to the point where I would not and COULD NOT go on public transport and would avoid certain situations like the plague. At one point I couldn't even leave my house.As a young woman, it was hard to explain to people why I couldn't take the bus with them, and even when my best friends paid for me to go on holiday with them as a suprise, all I could do was cry at the thought of getting on a plane - I felt so selfish and scared and upset, which only made my attacks worse. My doctor put me on betablockers to calm me, aswell as the usual IBS medication like imodium and colofac, but I still felt so wretched and anxious every day.But a year on and I feel completely different. Firstly, I know my attacks did not come completely from IBS, since I was going through an awful time in life after the death of my mother. Yet the whole thing was a vicious cycle and I think the panic attacks and anxiety and IBS were really inextricably linked. I sought counselling at the time, which really helped me immensely. Even if you do not feel you have some underlying emotional issue like the bereavement I had, you would be suprised at how Cognitive Behavioural Therapy and normal 'talking therapies' like counselling really help you to deal with any other emotional issues you have - i.e. stress, or a lack of confidence from your pesky bowels. Although it wasn't a quick fix, it really helped me assess my thoughts and things which were making me upset and gain back confidence I'd lost, through showing me I really was strong and capable and in control. And now as a much much more confident person than I was, I can get on a bus or a train calmly and happily and even flew to and travelled across America by train this summer ALONE! Secondly, I speak to my friends about my IBS, which thankfully doesn't embarrass me but just makes me feel normal. Two of my best friends also have it, and knowing that two beautiful, hilarious, confident and successful people also get extremely smelly gas and have to run to the toilet means we can sometimes laugh about it, although it doesn't always feel funny at the time haha. Because in the end, you have nothing to be ashamed of - everybody poos.I still take medication like colofac, colpermin and occasionally fybogel and imodium for my IBS to keep it at bay and have to think about it quite often, in that I don't eat wheat and carry extra medication with me sometimes - i.e. if I'm going out for the night - but it definitely doesn't affect my life as much and definitely doesn't rule my thoughts in the horrible negative way it used to. I can't think of much in the past few months that I haven't done because I was worried about panic attacks or IBS, although I can think of plenty that I didn't feel like doing, but did in the end and everything turned out just fine.I know how awful and difficult it is (and how hard to explain) but I would say don't give up on yourself. Things like beta blockers and anxiety medication can help prevent you from showing outward signs of panic like shaking and give you piece of mind, but for me, personally, they were not the answer since they didn't help my worries or my diarrohea. Slowly gaining back confidence through counselling and talking to others is what really helped me, and I now live a much happier life. Again, you have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## LS1 (Sep 6, 2010)

hi.i just read your story and i suffer from the exact thing.at the end of last year i started getting exremely sick to at the point i wasin hospital they told me i had IBS and GERD and also aniema.i have always suffered from depression but when i got extremely sicki started to have paniac attacks and this is when the anixety hell started.i now have suffered from aniexty for around a year with extreme paniac attacks that upset my bowel like you.and upset my gerd.i never feel comfitble going out i get extremely nervous and scared that i will have a bowel attackwith no near by toileti am only 17 and i want to get a job and get on with my life but i just get so nervous and scared about my bowel problems and my anixety.my ibs also plays up worse with my menstral cycle.i just feel so alone, i know theres worse things out there to have but it still makes me so depressed and upsetbecause people act like its nothing. but it is huge when it gets in your day to day life.i am on a few different things to help they help a bit but still im not satisfied.i take slipperly elm and ploybac8, for my anixety i take a thing called SAme its a natural medicene and it does help a fair bit with the anixietyyou could give that a try i hope ive helped you and made you feel not as alone.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have Ibs-D and suffer with anxiety and depression, I only got the anxiety when the IBS-D got so bad that I was frightened to go out of the house incase I pooped myself, as when I got to go its now, not in a few minutes, and of course the more you panic about it the worse it gets. If I have to go anywhere new or to doctors, dentist or hospital appointments, I get so uptight and panic, I am on mirtazapine and sertaline for the depression and Buspar for the anxiety, I have had CBT and listened to the hypnotherapy cds twice, nothing seems to help with the extreme panic and worry about going out and also about having a accident. I have generalized anxiety disorder, I worry and get uptight over the silliest of things and sometimes feel like I am going mad, I see a physchiatrist once a month, my life used to be fun and enjoyable, now with the Ibs-D so bad and the anxiety, my life is horrible. I do know how you all are feeling, you are not alone. There are alot of people out there who dont realise that Ibs is not just about a upset tummy.


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this board and am so glad I found it. As my forum name indicates, I've always felt different. As a child and even still, I suffer from GAD and panic which at a young age, didn't recognize as being an anxiety disorder and kept it quiet most of my life until I couldn't any longer. During most of that time, I didn't experience IBS D, instead I thought I would throw up. I felt that way daily for most of my life until it changed to feeling like I needed to go to the bathroom (immediately). That change happened in my late thirties and has become worse in the last few years. I think it started when I was making a significant move and then possibly food poisoning which in turn lead to a lactose intolerance and then it just because an ongoing problem that has now left me with always feeling like I need to use the washroom even at the mention of going out or when in line at a check out counter...just everything that most people do in their day to day life. I always take precautions so that I at least have some sort of life, but having IBS D and GAD with panic has restricted my life significantly. I never leave the house without Imodium and I often wear a pad, just in case I can't get to a washroom as I have very little warning when it does decide to appear. At my age, it is most disconcerting to think that I would have to go to these measures to have a life outside of my home, but without these precautions, I simply wouldn't leave my house. Now it has become a habit to wear a pad when going out. It started when I was going through a very stressful situation and my IBS was at its absolute worst and I had to leave my home, go to appointments and take care of my elderly father. Now it is just something that I do to protect myself from an embarrassing situation. I hope that yours doesn't get to the point where you have to do the same. I would love to someday actually be able to leave my home without feeling this way. I think the feeling of feeling sick to my stomach all those years when going out was a lot easier to deal with than having to find a bathroom IMMEDIATELY because of diarrhoea. I've tried CBT and it has helped for the GAD and panic part, but not for the IBS. Imodium has become my best friend but it certainly would be nice not to rely on medication to relieve this problem. I find that if I have to go out, I don't eat until I come home, which may be very late in the day, so as not to have a problem with IBS. Even with taking that precaution, I sometimes have diarrhoea. That brain/gut reactions certainly doesn't waste any time! haha I've heard of people doing a colon cleanse for IBS but I think that is something that would be more suited to those who have IBS C. I don't know, but I certainly would consider doing it if it was proven to help with IBS D. I have to say that I am sceptical that it would help someone with IBS D as, in my mind, it could just exacerbate the problem. Has anyone out there tried this with a successful result for IBS D?Anyway, I'm glad to have found this forum and maybe together we can find some solutions or at the very least, make us feel like we aren't alone in having this problem. This is certainly not something I can discuss with friends because even when I mentioned it once in passing, no one seemed to have even heard of it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Cherry - Dont despair - I am so sorry you are still having issues - I did the hypno three times before I started to see relief from the panic and symptoms, but I dont have Gen Anxiety disorder (there is a hypno program also specifically for this that has been very helpful to a friend of mine who successfully completed the IBS hypnotherapy) IBS is harder to address when there are other factors going on. The thing to ask yourself is this: Think back to when you did not have IBS - did you have the anxiety and depression BEFORE you had IBS symptoms - OR - did the depression and anxiety come on as a RESULT of having the constant IBS - the worry of attacks, and the depression of always thinking about it, etc. When someone has had IBS for a long time and develops these additional conditions, then the problem becomes multi-faceted and it takes much longer to work through. Also, constantly reading and researching about IBS can be a catch-22 - I did this constantly for almost 20 years- thinking and reading and typing about my IBS - and this actually reinforces the condition within you - certainly we do have to research and we come here for support and suggestions, but it has been found that when you actively bring to mind IBS symptoms, this puts it even further into the brain-gut - mind-body groove.Alwaysfeltdifferent - Welcome to the BB - I know it is tempting, but docs dont really recommend a colon cleanse, and yes, it would exacerbate the problem - and once you began eating again, you would just be back to symptoms, and in the meantime, you run the risk of dehydration and going through more cramping, etc. - why put yourself thru it! Also - stay far away from going for a procedure called hydrotherapy - colon cleansing via water - this is not recommended either.Please do feel free to ask me any questions - I am happy to help - I hope you all find your way forward - IBS is one of the hardest conditions to live with - I know!!


----------



## big sis (Aug 15, 2010)

hannah7777 said:


> I can empathise totally, I've been there and felt it, but I dealt with anxiety issues in my life, and now feel so so so much better.I still take medication like colofac, colpermin and occasionally fybogel and imodium for my IBS to keep it at bay and have to think about it quite often, in that I don't eat wheat and carry extra medication with me sometimes - i.e. if I'm going out for the night - but it definitely doesn't affect my life as much and definitely doesn't rule my thoughts in the horrible negative way it used to. I can't think of much in the past few months that I haven't done because I was worried about panic attacks or IBS, although I can think of plenty that I didn't feel like doing, but did in the end and everything turned out just fine.I know how awful and difficult it is (and how hard to explain) but I would say don't give up on yourself. Things like beta blockers and anxiety medication can help prevent you from showing outward signs of panic like shaking and give you piece of mind, but for me, personally, they were not the answer since they didn't help my worries or my diarrohea. Slowly gaining back confidence through counselling and talking to others is what really helped me, and I now live a much happier life. Again, you have nothing to be ashamed of.


Thankyou, Hannah, for sharing your story - it's so encouraging and I'm so glad to hear that you've found your way back to a happy life.


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Alwaysfeltdifferent - Welcome to the BB - I know it is tempting, but docs dont really recommend a colon cleanse, and yes, it would exacerbate the problem - and once you began eating again, you would just be back to symptoms, and in the meantime, you run the risk of dehydration and going through more cramping, etc. - why put yourself thru it! Also - stay far away from going for a procedure called hydrotherapy - colon cleansing via water - this is not recommended either.Please do feel free to ask me any questions - I am happy to help - I hope you all find your way forward - IBS is one of the hardest conditions to live with - I know!!


Thank you very much for your response. My gut (pardon the pun) told me that a colon cleanse would not be a good idea, but I thought I would put it out there to see if anyone had tried it with success.I am seriously thinking about becoming vegetarian again. I found, in the past, that going veggie (actually vegan) was when I felt the most healthy. I won't go vegan this time yet, but definitely would like to try going back to a vegetarian diet. I don't know if it will make a difference or not, but it is worth a try. I haven't eaten beef in many years, but giving up cheese is and was the most difficult part of going vegan. I know that dairy products do bother me on occasion, so I should make sure I eat them in moderation, but right now, I'm not ready to make the full commitment to a vegan diet. A modified vegetarian (with some dairy and eggs plus the occasional fish) will do for now, I hope. If I find that I don't see any change to my digestive system, I'll go for the full vegan diet and see how that goes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lady M Holder (Jul 7, 2004)

I've suffered from IBS for almost 9 years now. Around the same time, the panic attacks started as well and seemed to get worse with IBS episodes. I am in cognitive behavioral therapy as well as regular visits with my GP/GI doctors. I travel once a month with my job on an airplane for 5+ hours to my destination one way. I've suffered both panic attacks and IBS episodes where I didn't think I would make it to the terminal to go to the bathroom - the last 30 minutes is absolutely terrifying for me - what if I need to go to the bathroom immediately? Fortunately, I have a psychiatrist that has helped tremendously. I was prescribed Lorazepam for traveling and any other situation where I have the most fear, mostly traveling. It has been a God-send. My doctor sees it as a temporary solution until I feel comfortable flying again and feel "in control" of the situation. I would urge you to go to both a psychiatrist and a psychologist (cognitive behavioral therapy). I currently take amitriptyline, paroxetine, and most recently Lunesta (again, a God-send because I only sleep on average 4-5 hours a night), and as needed, lorazepam. I know a lot of people posting haven't had success on the same medications, but it seems to help me. I'll have really bad days (like today), but most days are tolerable and the worst ones can be controlled better by immodium. Hang in there -- Melissa


----------



## coda (Sep 24, 2010)

alwaysfeltdifferent said:


> Hi, I'm new to this board and am so glad I found it. As my forum name indicates, I've always felt different. As a child and even still, I suffer from GAD and panic which at a young age, didn't recognize as being an anxiety disorder and kept it quiet most of my life until I couldn't any longer. During most of that time, I didn't experience IBS D, instead I thought I would throw up. I felt that way daily for most of my life until it changed to feeling like I needed to go to the bathroom (immediately). That change happened in my late thirties and has become worse in the last few years. I think it started when I was making a significant move and then possibly food poisoning which in turn lead to a lactose intolerance and then it just because an ongoing problem that has now left me with always feeling like I need to use the washroom even at the mention of going out or when in line at a check out counter...just everything that most people do in their day to day life. I always take precautions so that I at least have some sort of life, but having IBS D and GAD with panic has restricted my life significantly. I never leave the house without Imodium and I often wear a pad, just in case I can't get to a washroom as I have very little warning when it does decide to appear. At my age, it is most disconcerting to think that I would have to go to these measures to have a life outside of my home, but without these precautions, I simply wouldn't leave my house. Now it has become a habit to wear a pad when going out. It started when I was going through a very stressful situation and my IBS was at its absolute worst and I had to leave my home, go to appointments and take care of my elderly father. Now it is just something that I do to protect myself from an embarrassing situation. I hope that yours doesn't get to the point where you have to do the same. I would love to someday actually be able to leave my home without feeling this way. I think the feeling of feeling sick to my stomach all those years when going out was a lot easier to deal with than having to find a bathroom IMMEDIATELY because of diarrhoea. I've tried CBT and it has helped for the GAD and panic part, but not for the IBS. Imodium has become my best friend but it certainly would be nice not to rely on medication to relieve this problem. I find that if I have to go out, I don't eat until I come home, which may be very late in the day, so as not to have a problem with IBS. Even with taking that precaution, I sometimes have diarrhoea. That brain/gut reactions certainly doesn't waste any time! haha I've heard of people doing a colon cleanse for IBS but I think that is something that would be more suited to those who have IBS C. I don't know, but I certainly would consider doing it if it was proven to help with IBS D. I have to say that I am sceptical that it would help someone with IBS D as, in my mind, it could just exacerbate the problem. Has anyone out there tried this with a successful result for IBS D?Anyway, I'm glad to have found this forum and maybe together we can find some solutions or at the very least, make us feel like we aren't alone in having this problem. This is certainly not something I can discuss with friends because even when I mentioned it once in passing, no one seemed to have even heard of it.


Hello All, I have been suffering from this debiliting mind gut connection since 1998, i am 43 year old male married with a beautiful 12 yr old daughter.from 1998 - 2005, i have searched and searched the internet for anyone who had or heard of the same symptoms as me and would always come up with nothing,even after posting questions to medical sites and getting nothing in return, made me feel worse.. I felt soooo alone.. i gave up the searching for answers and just tried to get through life the best i could.. up until 8 months ago..When i actually lost my job, my career, and everything i worked extra hard for especially trying to do so with this added burden.To my surprise i have found 3 or 4 sites within the last 8 months that hit my situation bang on the head to a T... i can not beleive im not alone (getting emotional typing this).alwaysfeltdifferent, i could of sworn your post was one of my old posts that ive put up when i started inquiring about my dilema.. i know exactly how all of you feel and i myself had been tested by doctors, upper and lower gi tests, cameras and powdery milk shakes, x-rays and medication and hypnosis and cbt and saccupunture and if there was anything else i think i tried it







.... laslty i am going to a therapist doing CBT like earlier poster stated it helps a little with the GAD but still having a problem with the mind gut connection.. but slowly day by day i try to comfront my fears... I am currently off all meds and only taking natural suppliments: Calcium, L-Glutamine, D3, complex B, peppermint capsuls and acacia fiber. all seem to help a little but i also know these all benefit my anxiety and digestive system which gives me a little more piece of mind and confidence.. i also go to the gym 3 times a week. and have just joined ice hockey all in an effort to beat this.. i will give this a few months to work and then on to something else but i will never, let this completly take over my life.. One day, with the support of my family friends and forums like this i will be back.. i hope no one gives up and that you all continue to visit and post to this thread..Thank You...Coda


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

My heart goes out to all of you - I have been on this BB since April of 2000. My story is similar to all of yours, though we are different there are some common threads to the IBS condition. Some folks may wonder why I am still here - there are only a few folks still here after many years.Some are still suffering and need support, others have found their way and are here to give back what they received in compassion, caring and support.Sadly, there is no magic bullet cure for IBS. There are many IBS treatment methods discussed on this BB - for some - these treatments have been their way out of IBS, or at least getting a bit better - for most, they list they treatments that have not worked, and are still on the quest. Many sufferers here have IBS alongside other conditions such as lactose intolerance, anxiety (GAD), and other conditions that share IBS symptoms. When that happens, it is hard to differentiate what to treat - and once the IBS, and/or other condition has been addressed, some IBS symptoms can remain.If anyone has taken a peek at my journey link below my signature (it is looooong!!!) you will know I have had IBS since 1983, and have been on just about every IBS medication there is, plus more - 4 colonoscopies, abdominal surgeries (3 to be exact!)and my story in so many ways just mirrors what most of you are posting here.There have been times in my life where I would rather have any other condition than IBS, and of course that is a terrible thing to say - who would want cancer or a similar very serious disease - and I have had friends who have passed away from cancer and I saw their suffering, so of course, that seems like such a terrible thing to "think" - but my gastro once told me he could treat the pain of his colon cancer patients better than his IBS patients...There is such a very strong brain-gut component to IBS - just thinking about having to leave the house - as you mention - can bring on an attack. I too wore protective pads, carried a change of clothes, a coffee can when I did have to travel (that was to the Mayo Clinic!) and I could take stock in Imodium, Kaopectate, and all the RX meds I was on... but after a while, nothing worked - the doseage got higher and higher - no help - and all side effects.So again, I do empathize with all of you on trying to find your way - I know first hand how devistating this condition is... keep trying different meds, diets, supplements - whatever it takes - you will find something.And if after trying all these methods, you still come up empty - if you have not tried or considered it, please do consider looking into clinical hypnotherapy. There are a few folks for which it has not helped them - or perhaps they gave up before they saw results or did not ask for additional support...But I want to share this with you - I speak on the phone with folks all over the US and Candada all the time - there IS hope. It is not guaranteed, but it is close - and it will not hurt you one bit - NO side effects at all. I know this is long - but I just want to reach out and embrace all of you who are hurting, who have given up so much of their life because of IBS. I missed out on so much of my children's lives - cancelling things, being curled up in pain in the bathroom for hours at a time almost daily - being on crackers and water at times - believe me - I have been there.Please consider calling 877-898-2539 if you want some info or to speak to someone about IBS and hypnotherapy - if it did not help most people, why would I still be here after 10 years to reach out to others? I would be laughed off this BB, Jeff would have kicked me out long ago, and I would have no credibility... but the fact remains, I am still here - I volunteer my time and efforts to help others after being so kindly helped myself...OK - hope this helped a tiny bit - all the best no matter how you find relief - but I am here to help if ya need it... take care.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,I have anxiety issues... which began years before IBS did. I manage my anxiety with the help of a psychologist... I don't take drugs for it. I find my anxiety is worse when I am not feeling well in any way (not just stomach pain). When I first became anxious, I had panic attacks too, now rarely.I have been told that many people with IBS have anxiety too.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Coda,I also find exercise helpful but with three kids, not always feasible.I skate on the weekend with my youngest child, who is just learning hockey. Like you I find something soothing about being on the ice.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

One thing to consider - For me, the first IBS attacks came out of the blue - I was not particularly anxious or worried, though I had normal life stressors as we all do.What happens for many IBS sufferers is that they begin to have IBS symptoms at some point in their life, and that creates the anxiety as the condition progresses - so that type of anxiety is a symptom of IBS.For others, like you, Yarm, they may have had anxiety and panic attacks - and as a part of that condition, also get IBS symptoms. So I am glad you are getting it under control!For many it is one of those chicken - egg scenarios - the IBS attacks cause anxious feelings, which cause IBS symptoms, etc. So it can work both ways...


----------



## coda (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, i like this forum already 4 new posts in less than 1hr after my last post.. Hi cookies4marilyn, i was reading through alot of your previous posts my ibs journey and you know what i remembered purchsing IBS Audio Program 100 about 3 or 4 years ago.But i have a confession to make.. i dont think i really gave it a chance as you stated you didnt really beleive it but you kept asking questions and persisted using it until one day you felt something positive...I dont even think i completed the program as i am one of those "i need results quickly or forget about it its all a scam" kinda guy. I also went to approx. 15 sessions to a clinical hypnotist but at one point in my sessions remembered saying in my mind.. 'ya ya whatever..this is hopeless..lets get this over with".. I have had my gaurd up ever since. I am thinking i may be one of those people who cant get hypnotised.. i have low esteem and no will power..After reading your story i seriously want to dig the IBS Audio Program 100 out of the closet and give it another chance.. i think i just nead some guidance and understanding on how this program works. Do you think that i may have a chance if i get support with the program? i would love to be another success story.. Thank Youcoda


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Absolutely Coda - I have spoken to many people who have thought it was bogus, didnt believe they could benefit - the thing is - every single person is in the same exact state of concentration that hypnotherapy provides - just like when you are concentraiting on something intently - you are aware of stuff around you in the background, but you are focused. Everyone has periods like this throughout the day - normally.Somewhere along the line, the term hypnosis and hypnotherapy got pushed into a 'woo-woo' category - I remember when it was suggested to me 10 years ago, I fought it - thinking it was totally bogus. I had my professional training as a therapist from a Mayo Clinic affiliated college, thought I understood mind-body, I didnt think a mind-body approach would help my gut.I posted here ALL the time - how I wasnt getting any better, in fact I thought I was worse, yada yada - I emailed Michael Mahoney constantly (he IS a saint!) and was a general pill and pest. Seriously. I was probably one of the worst cases he has had complete the program - and one of the severest IBS cases ever.So you can have hope. In fact, one time, I had one fella with IBS who was swearing at me about the hypno, how no one would listen, the docs didnt help him, etc, he was really angry. In time, he recovered and our last conversation had was inviting me to dinner if ever I was in his city - I have had this type of thing happen over and over again - (well, not the swearing bit, though!) people who are in dire straits, at the end of their rope, and later a call, email, or letter of happy thankfulness that they got their life back.Just call the number if you need support along the way - and dig out that program! You CAN feel better - there IS real hope. Oh - one last thing - if you DO in fact decide to do the IBS Audio Program - it is best to take a break from reading and researching about IBS while completing the program. Because the sessions take your thoughts away from IBS, reading about it will slow down your progress.


----------



## coda (Sep 24, 2010)

I found it!!! just up loading this to my ipod..i will give this another shot... Any words of wisdom on how to approach this..Any Special Technique?What i should do if i start doubting this program?Is there any obvious signs once this starts working?I just want to be sure that once i start i will be committed in the best possible way..I will definitley call the number as well.... I will continue my existing regime but will also add this to the mix...Hopefully i will be inviting you for dinner as well Thank you very muchcoda


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You are welcome, Coda! I know you will do great!*Any Special Technique?*Nope - just relax and listen according to the booklet and introductory session.You can also take a peek at http://www.ibscds.com and there is a FAQ link there for more info as well as encouragement and explanations - Read through the material before you begin in earnest, and most of your concerns will be addressed there! As well as 10 years of positive feedback stories!*What i should do if i start doubting this program?*I went thru doubt too - I was told to just keep persevering, keep listening - I did the program over THREE times... so just keep at it even if in doubt. Think of yourself in the past when you have accomplished other tasks, you may have doubted that you would get thru school or some major event, but you did - you can get through this too...Know too, that others have doubted just as you do, and now they are doing great!*Is there any obvious signs once this starts working?*Symptom improvement can be different for different folks - some see an improvement in the way they sleep, they are more calm and relaxed even before the actual IBS symptoms are addressed - this is usually the first sign - some see a reduction of symptoms early on, most half way through, others after the 100 days - and very few, like myself, after several rounds.Another sign is that even if you have symptoms, you have a more relaxed attitude about them - such as, ok, I have this now, but it wont last... then as you progress your symptoms appear less and less often and when they do they become less and less severe and gradually dissipate altogether - or much better.And too, some folks have had IBS for a very long time, some have more severe cases than others, etc. usually the longer you have had IBS, it takes longer to address - however, we had a fellow in his late 50's who had IBS over 35 years, and he was completely well after 50 days into the IBS Audio Program - he bought a program for his sister, equally severe, and she too was improved quickly - so dont put parameters or expectations around your own progress - Just listen, relax and go with the flow - no matter what happens - just dont give up on yourself!


----------



## Magnet (Aug 11, 2010)

I relate to you so well. Yes panic attacks with the IBS. Have had them for years. Worse years ago. But better now.I went through hypnosis to help me. But also i use anti-depressents and imodium. They all work together. Not completely symptom free but manageable.I also bought Michael Maloney's 100 day hypnotherapy cds and use them daily.good luck and hope you can get some relief.


----------



## iwillovercome (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow. Reading everyone's posts are like reading something I wrote and forgot that I wrote it! I've had IBS for 11 years off and on. NEVER been a super bad problem until June this year. Just graduated college/started Grad School, took out school loans, getting a divorce, moved out, generally revamping my entire life. Needless to say, my anxiety shot through the roof! I absolutely believe that my IBS is linked to anxiety. I can pinpoint the exact moment this most recent "attack" began. I was on an airplane home to California, eating some crackers while we taxied out and BAM! I couldn't wait to use the toilet, made the plane late and landed the plane on the toilet. I think I may have suffered some trauma from the embarrassment, too... Anyway, as my name states - I will overcome. Gotta stay positive. I've been well before, I'll be well again. This too shall pass. In the meantime - I'm off to Costco to buy Imodium in bulk! hahaThanks to everyone who has shared their stories. It does help to know I'm not alone, even though it hurts that you all are going through this too.


----------



## coda (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Again, Forums like these are so important for people with IBS-D Anxiety- Urgency Panic.. whatever its called.. as this is a condition which is very hard to speak openly about without being embarresed and sometimes people try to go it alone thinking there is no hope.. I am greatful i stumbled across this site and will share this link with others so that their stories as well as benefits can be shared by all. We are definitley not alone.......................Thank you coda


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

big sis said:


> I'm so glad that you've started this thread, because this is my biggest issue with my IBS. I've got into a circle where I get very anxious when I'm out or travelling in case I get a sudden attack of diarrhoea - and thn the anxiety gives me - yes, you've got it... then the next time I'm out, I'm more anxious... and so on. It's this evil circle that has made me go to the doctor and sign onto this forum, because I've been becoming aware that these fears are beginning to control my life. And I want to deal with them by finding a way through the anxiety, rather than just by taking more and more Imodium. I've read books on dealing with phobias, but there's a problem -so often the approach is exposure therapy - to gradually face the fear, eg of spiders, flying etc, and to learn to go through the panic and out the other side. However, I actually DO have diarrhoea - there's no possibility of waiting for the panic to subside, because by then I'll have had a very embarrassing accident. I know, it's happened. The fear isn't an irrational one - there's a very good reason for it! So how to find a way out of this?


Everytime I come to this board I am more and more amazed about how much I've said the things that everyone else is saying.So many times when I have an attack people tell me to relax and breath and let it pass and this and that but there is a PHYSICAL result. It's not my mind playing tricks on me. I can get through the anxiety but in the end I still need the bathroom!!!


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

Mgritter said:


> I've suffered from IBS for almost 9 years now. Around the same time, the panic attacks started as well and seemed to get worse with IBS episodes. I am in cognitive behavioral therapy as well as regular visits with my GP/GI doctors. I travel once a month with my job on an airplane for 5+ hours to my destination one way. I've suffered both panic attacks and IBS episodes where I didn't think I would make it to the terminal to go to the bathroom - the last 30 minutes is absolutely terrifying for me - what if I need to go to the bathroom immediately? Fortunately, I have a psychiatrist that has helped tremendously. I was prescribed Lorazepam for traveling and any other situation where I have the most fear, mostly traveling. It has been a God-send. My doctor sees it as a temporary solution until I feel comfortable flying again and feel "in control" of the situation. I would urge you to go to both a psychiatrist and a psychologist (cognitive behavioral therapy). I currently take amitriptyline, paroxetine, and most recently Lunesta (again, a God-send because I only sleep on average 4-5 hours a night), and as needed, lorazepam. I know a lot of people posting haven't had success on the same medications, but it seems to help me. I'll have really bad days (like today), but most days are tolerable and the worst ones can be controlled better by immodium. Hang in there -- Melissa


My doctor also gave me lorazepam for my anxiety and I loved it. (I believe it's generic for Ativan). He gave me a mild dose to take as need (started at .25 went up to .50 and then back down when some of my anxiety was reduced). What I appreciated the most was that I could take it as needed and it didn't sedate me. It simply calmed me and didn't let my mind go a million different ways. I traveled A LOT for work (a few times a month) and I can relate to that last half hour and before the seatbelt sign goes off or when the line for he bathroom was so long or the beverage cart blocked the bathroom. One time I had an attack on the plane and actually went to the bathroom so that the beverage cart made it impossible for anyone else to get back there. I was able to sit in the bathroom for about a half hour uninterrupted (fortunately I was able to start flying first class because of miles which helped a lot). I am not currently taking the lorazepam because I'm out of insurance but will get back on it as soon as possible to help me get through some of my remaining issues. I would suggest talking to the doctor about it...


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

cookies4marilyn said:


> One thing to consider - For me, the first IBS attacks came out of the blue - I was not particularly anxious or worried, though I had normal life stressors as we all do.What happens for many IBS sufferers is that they begin to have IBS symptoms at some point in their life, and that creates the anxiety as the condition progresses - so that type of anxiety is a symptom of IBS.For others, like you, Yarm, they may have had anxiety and panic attacks - and as a part of that condition, also get IBS symptoms. So I am glad you are getting it under control!For many it is one of those chicken - egg scenarios - the IBS attacks cause anxious feelings, which cause IBS symptoms, etc. So it can work both ways...


I often get frustrated because it's not always anxiety. There are times when I'm sitting at home enjoying myself and WHAM! I found some dietary advice that helped quite a bit about being aware of what you eat on an empty stomach. I like to start my day with an english muffin and have a banana at some point. This was some of the best advice I had gotten because it really taught me to think ahead and be prepared. I also probably suffer slightly from OCD and for years stopped being so obsessive about certain things. Unfortunately I think it ended up hurting me a little in the long run because many of these things helped me relax (not stuff like washing my hands more mild stuff like not putitng things off until they get out of hand, laundry, dishes, etc..) I've decided to let a little bit of that stuff back in my life and I really see an improvement in my symptoms! I think I just let go TOO much, had to bring it back to center.


----------



## m.abbasi (Oct 17, 2010)

we all have the same suffering so stay strongand i heard that the reason of IBS is known as a bacterial infection and it can be cured 100%but the drugs are still under test process.so it's a matter of time cheer up and thank God it's not a cancer!


----------



## coda (Sep 24, 2010)

Day 21 on audio 100.... dont feel any different ... trying my best to stay focused.Also trying Dr Snow's method at same time.. Colostrum+Good Probiotic-natural herbs+fish oil. Day 14 little changeStill getting urgency to get to bathroom when no bathrooms around. still having loose BM but have also had formed bowel movemnets. which is a change.. but on dr snows method it can take up to 45 days before feeling really good..Im am sticking to both regimes to the end.p.s. i was pulled over for speeding today because i felt a little uncomfortable... :S... i told policeman hurry up that i have ibs.. but it seemed he took longer than he should have.. i was shaking like a leaf as i felt i was going to go in my pants,....had to pop a clonazepam to help me calm down...i was going 85 in a 60 but going with the flow of traffic.. but i was the unlucky one "mr ball of nerves".. officer gave me a break though 10 over ... cost me $40.. no points.. Was think to my self why cant i just be normal and accept the ticket and laugh about it or even dispute the ticket... but unfortunatley i need to get the hell outta there because im not normal... I didnt lose control but the clonazepam sure knocked me out for 1hr when i got home...Later Coda


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Coda - sorry about your ticket - did you ever have the attack once you got home?Regarding the IBS Audio PRogram - you are very early - some folks see improvement right away, but most either half way or at the end. Remember it took you awhile to get IBS, so be patient - also - reading about IBS and writing about it here on the BBs can delay your progress and the protocol takes you away from IBS thinking, and posting and reading brings thinking about IBS back into your mind. Remember you can call 877-898-2539 for support if you need it along the way...I would be very interested if the probiotics + supplements helps you. The hypno protocol helps with that mind-gut thing of just thinking about IBS bringing on an attack.Hang in there...


----------

